# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >   FYI - Tradewind Aviation just sent this out to me, it has a St Barts offer tagged on to the end :-) > WIMCO LAUNCHES NANTUCKET VACATION RENTALS, EXCLUSIVE RESTAURANT CARD   > Most of you know about W
FYI - Tradewind Aviation just sent this out to me, it has a St Barts offer tagged on to the end :-)

*WIMCO LAUNCHES NANTUCKET VACATION RENTALS, EXCLUSIVE RESTAURANT CARD* 
Most of you know about Wimco from its first class villa rental operation in St Barts. Now they are bringing that full-service model to Nantucket. Starting on April 1 Wimco is offering a hand-picked selection of vacation rentals in Nantucket, from beach side compounds to in-village pied a terres. Call 1-800-449-1553 or email info@wimco.com

Wimco provides an exclusive Friend of the Island restaurant card to all clients booking travel to Nantucket. Clients get 10% off their bill. Participating restaurants include Toppers, Brant Park Grill and Harbor Wok. Wimco also has exclusive packages for the Wauwinet, White Elephant and Jarred Coffin House. 

*Special Introductory Offer - Win a Week in St Barts!*
All clients booking a vacation rental or hotel stay on Nantucket through Wimco will be entered into a drawing for a free week in a 2 bedroom villa on St Barts, for travel in the next 12 months. (Requires 7 night minimum stay in Nantucket. Blackout dates apply for St Barts. Clients need to have the Wimco Nantucket vacation fully under deposit by 7/30 to qualify.)
Link

----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK

Looks like they have 20 or so rentals

----------


## BBT

This is Mikes Chance to charge $2400 for 4 hours for him to Drive back and forth!!!!

----------


## Peter NJ

No Miker doesnt deal w/Muffy and Buffy

----------


## JEK

Only when they buy tchochkes and books. He loves their money, not their velvet headbands and Polo shirts :)

----------


## RickyG

I wonder if he sells "Easterbasket" purses?

----------


## MIke R

> Only when they buy tchochkes and books. He loves their money, not their velvet headbands and Polo shirts :)




finally someone in here truly understand where I am coming from...  :thumb up:  

let me put this all in perspective for those who dont know the Cape...Nantucket..Marthas Vineyard..and P Town are the three stars of the show...now if they were all kids....Nantucket would be the kid who gets good grades, always behaves, is always dressed nicely, and colors within the lines...Marthas Vineyard would be the kid who hangs out in the basement and smokes dope and listens to Iron Butterfly with his friends and sometimes colors within the lines and sometimes does not......P Town is the kid whose parents are medicated because of him/her....goes against every grain, lives on the edge, and absolutely doesnt color within the lines...

----------


## Peter NJ

umm..Mike..ive smoked dope on Nantucket..LOL

----------


## MIke R

> umm..Mike..ive smoked dope on Nantucket..LOL




who hasnt????....LOL

----------


## Peter NJ

LOL..not only that..ive colored outside the lines on ACK..LOL...

----------


## MIke R

I've had more than a few insane nights in the Chicken Box....all in the off season though

----------


## Peter NJ

dont forget about the Muse

----------


## MIke R

dont remind me......LOL

----------


## andynap

That one bedroom- I looked earlier today and can't find the bedroom.

----------


## Peter NJ

Andy check WWW.VRBO.COM and WWW.Cyberrentals.com

----------

